# Great state



## birdsforever (Oct 28, 2008)

Hello all,

Just returned from my very first bird hunt out to ND. Words can't describe what an enjoyable time my uncle and I had hunting upland birds in your great state. The Huns and Sharpies where outstanding and the roosters brought us back to the good ol' days of pheasant hunting years long gone around here. The quality of the WMA's we hunted as well as the gracious hospitality of the landowners who let us hunt there property made it worth the 1,540 mile drive.

The pictures will serve as a reminder of a great trip but the memories will be etched in my mind forever. The 12, 20 and 28 gauge all got a workout on some of the heartiest birds I've ever hunted. I swear someone must go out a week before the season and outfit these birds with little Kevlar vests. 

Thanks to everyone who made this trip such a pleasure for us and I look forward to returning again next year to give the dog an even better workout.


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Nice pics, thanks for sharing.

Nothing better than some huns, favorite bird to hunt. Too bad I cannot hit them. :******:


----------



## woolie.222 (Dec 3, 2007)

Looks like you got alot of nice birds there...and good weather.


----------



## birdsforever (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks Dave, glad you enjoyed them. I too enjoyed the Huns a lot and found the first few groups to be difficult to hit due to the "covey" mentality. After that I did apply the quail tactic and focused strictly on one bird and the rest was easy. 28 gauge was doing the trick for them and some of the roosters. Quick, light and a deadly load.

Scott


----------



## birdsforever (Oct 28, 2008)

woolie.222 said:


> Looks like you got alot of nice birds there...and good weather.


We were blessed with great weather. Only one day of rain. Of the 24 total roosters we took during the week, only 5 were first year birds. Slow walking had the older birds holding tight for the dog. After the first shot, most of the young birds and hens were high-tailing it out the end of the fields or hedgerows.


----------



## woolie.222 (Dec 3, 2007)

Do you have many pheasants in NY?

I grew up in PA and all of the pheasants there were released birds where most people would follow behind the stock truck.


----------



## birdsforever (Oct 28, 2008)

woolie.222 said:


> Do you have many pheasants in NY?
> 
> I grew up in PA and all of the pheasants there were released birds where most people would follow behind the stock truck.


Not really many birds left. I grew up on Long Island which used to have as many birds as where we hunted in ND. Then everyone from NYC discovered the Hamptons and built their multi-million dollar homes. There went the pheasant and deer hunting.


----------

